# metal roofing



## VSM (Feb 16, 2013)

Sometimes we will use different size panels to save time or save material. Usually only when there are a lot of penetrations. Zinc can corrode from trapped moisture (usually from the underneath). By using Enkamat as an underlayment (mesh material similar to cedar breather), there is air circulation under the panels that allow for moisture to dry. On the top of the panels as long as there is sufficient pitch, there is no danger from corrosion from moisture. Unfortunately I don't know of a way to make the skylight flashings changeable should the skylight fail before the roof. I would suggest a skylight made to last.


----------



## VSM (Feb 16, 2013)

On larger penetrations we form a cricket to help water flow.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

VSM said:


> View attachment 88744
> 
> On larger penetrations we form a cricket to help water flow.


Sure is some nice metal work you do. :thumbsup:


----------



## Amerasian67 (Mar 16, 2013)

Some of the worst work iv seen was done by amish crews. Wouldnt surprise me at all if they lapped it backwards, if lapped backward and not leaking then either it hasnt rained where you are or they went right over another roof.


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

VSM said:


> View attachment 88744
> 
> On larger penetrations we form a cricket to help water flow.


Last metal roof cricket we did..


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

MAULEMALL said:


> Last metal roof cricket we did..


I like the way that looks. :thumbsup: Very nice job. Wish more people around hear where willing to do standing seam. 

Do you have a picture of the lower side ? would like to see how you did that .


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

Randy Bush said:


> I like the way that looks. :thumbsup: Very nice job. Wish more people around hear where willing to do standing seam.
> 
> Do you have a picture of the lower side ? would like to see how you did that .


I will try to find some more later..


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

Good looking stuff there. I haven't done a standing seam roof in a few years. no one wants it too expensive.


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

JWilliams said:


> Good looking stuff there. I haven't done a standing seam roof in a few years. no one wants it too expensive.


We are supposed to be starting a 47 square residential sometime next week...

cut to bejesus...


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

that should be a fun one. new home?


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

JWilliams said:


> that should be a fun one. new home?


2/3 of it is... 

2700 acre waterfront estate...

Very windy...


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Always fun putting metal on in the wind. After a while you learn how to deal with it though. I have a lot of wind here to deal with all the time. Be safe.


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

Randy Bush said:


> Always fun putting metal on in the wind. After a while you learn how to deal with it though. I have a lot of wind here to deal with all the time. Be safe.


Thanks ...I was pretty impressed with the underlayment.... GAF Tiger paw... 

Easy to walk and a lot of grip...

Nice stuff..


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah trying to install when its windy is always fun..


----------



## makaras (May 16, 2013)

What king of metal is this? Is it rheizinc? In NJ and eastern PA this is very rare. I install standing seam every day here we use 24Ga Galvalume mostly. Doing the work the way you do is imposible with this material. In cricket situation we use stainless steal and solder if we have to.


----------

